# Trailer Hub



## shamoo (Mar 12, 2016)

I had my trailer since 2002, I had to replace my Grease Seals so I Knocked my bearing buddies off, did the whole 9 yards and to get the old seal off I used the handle of my rubber mallet, fit inside the hub like a glove, two wacks with a regular hammer and out it poped. Im cleaning the hub and low and behold I found a grease fitting for the inner bearing :shock: Didn't know I had one. Didn't use the fitting once in 14 years yet the inner bearing had plenty of grease from the Buddy. Wow!!! Races and Bearings were in good shape. Guess I lucked out.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 12, 2016)

Where was the inner bearing zerk located? 

Any chance you can post a picture?

I would be inclined to replicate that feature, still don't trust bearing buddies . . .


----------



## riverbud55 (Mar 12, 2016)

would guess something like this,,, https://bcove.me/1gvt4huw used them on a trailer I built,,, works great,https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200466891_200466891 ,, keeps new grease on the inner bearing the hardest working bearing,,, give mine a pump er 2 every other time at ramp parking lot when the boats off the trailer for easy access,, hub needs to be fully packed of grease to feed new grease to the outer bearing,,, my North River uses the same basic idea but feeds grease threw the axle with the zerk being on the stub end of the axle for easer access https://www.dexteraxle.com/i/u/6149609/f/600-8K_Service_Manual/Hubs_Drums_and_Bearings.pdf


----------



## shamoo (Mar 12, 2016)

CRS, The Zerk is located exactly where riverbudd55 post shows it is, If you still need a picture let me know and I'll make it happen. 14 years without touching the grease zerk tells me the bearing buddy was some how getting grease to the inner seal.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 12, 2016)

riverbudd, your North River axle zerk is the way to go, all trailers should have that, makes everything easy. Im going to do what you do and grease that inner bearing zerk every couple weeks. The zerk on the inner bearing part of the hub is spot on.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks, this may be next winter's upgrade.


----------



## riverbud55 (Mar 15, 2016)

shamoo said:


> riverbudd, your North River axle zerk is the way to go, all trailers should have that, makes everything easy. Im going to do what you do and grease that inner bearing zerk every couple weeks. The zerk on the inner bearing part of the hub is spot on.



if your going to use the zerk not going to be able to use the buddy bearing cap,,, needs to to have a way the the grease to escape the hub,,, hence the use of the rubber plug cap on the bearing cap,,,, the buddy bearing caps use a spring to keep pressure on the grease filled hub keeping water out,,, try to pump grease in would blow out your seal,,,
just to add, seals need to be triple lipped and get one type of a brand of marine grease you like and stick with it and that would go with any boat trailer hub setup,,, a standard automotive axle grease or a single lip seal will not work well on a boat trailer


----------

